# Virgin motorhome owners and we've messed up the 12v supply



## 107454 (Oct 4, 2007)

We recently bought a 2003 Rapido 786f motorhome. In fact, we have owned it for a little over a month. We had our first trip away two weeks ago, two days in deepest Dorset and all was fine. 

We have a television that runs on both 12v and mains, and recently we aquired a camping satellite system which we have installed and this was all working well. Two days in deepest Dorset in heavy rain with no television reception and it seemed like a good idea.

So, we were all operational for both mains and 12v when my husband decided to connect both the television and the satellite system to a home constructed twin 12v plug. Why? because there is only one 12v socket behind the tv and the other 12v socket is two foot away on the operations panel.

Disaster, 12v now not operational, boiler dumped the water, not sure what to do now. Husband is not talking to me, wants to sell it and won't have anything else to do with it. My fault apparently.


Sorry about the long winded post, but I need to know could it be something really simple. Both batteries appear to be fully operational, it is the 12v in the habitation that is not working. Excuse my ignorance, could it just be a fuse?


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Sure to be just a fuse, if you can find it!!!

Loddy


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

- It won't hurt to get the manual and go hunting - I dont have a clue either, and have been all over my old van swapping fuses I've blown!!! - Should show them all in the book. Really satisfying when you save a bit of dosh. I've just screwed up the cigar socket in the van - and found all the fuses in the glove box. 
I've also done the ones next to the battery twice, and the 12v panel - Don't ask.
Sure gets you used to what's where, - I think he sounds pretty wonderful for attempting to put plug on in the first place. Do you want to swap him for a miserable TV addict crabby old git????? - Helena


----------



## 107454 (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for reply,

feel reassured now, tomorrow I will be out there hunting the blown fuse. Have had the operations manual out and read it cover to cover, I think i know where the fuses are, or most of them. Wish me luck. 

Ps, or did you mean it may be difficult to identify which fuse may have blown?


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: virgin motorhome owners ane we've messed up the 12v supp*



tass said:


> We recently bought a 2003 Rapido 786f motorhome. In fact, we have owned it for a little over a month. We had our first trip away two weeks ago, two days in deepest Dorset and all was fine.
> 
> We have a television that runs on both 12v and mains, and recently we aquired a camping satellite system which we have installed and this was all working well. Two days in deepest Dorset in heavy rain with no television reception and it seemed like a good idea.
> 
> ...


Hi Tass,

It is almost certain that if there is no power to the 12v sockets, and the boiler valve has dumped (also 12 v), then a circuit breaker has tripped in the distribution box, or a fuse /s has /have blown. Check the distribution box first, if fitted, then the habitation fuse box.

Hope this helps.

*Any Rapido owners out there?*

Jock.


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

start at the leisure battery there may be a inline fuse there then check near the battery charger


----------



## 107454 (Oct 4, 2007)

Hi Helena,

I don't think I will swap him, although at this moment it seems tempting. 

He has to have everything tidy, personally I was quite happy to have a wire trailing that messy 12 inches between the tv and the 12v socket.

He has abandoned ship gone out for a drink, claiming he is never going to step foot in the MH again. I would love to find the elusive fuse. Top half of the operations panel is working, water level battery etc., and it indicates that both batteries are ok. I have no AC, water pump, lights etc., or at least, panel does not indicate that any of this is working. I know the boiler dumps the water when the 12v supply stops.

I don't know, one month and I have already learned more about electricity voltages amps and watts than I ever thought I would need to. I'm already chief technician as I am the only one who knows how the boiler works. 

I will certainly have a go and check out the fuses before going after paid help. Shame of it is, weather is looking good and we were off again this weekend. 

Thanks again.


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*12 v Socket*

Hi Tass,

I would agree with Jock about a circuit breaker having tripped. Easily checked once located.

My power supply/charger is the fuseless type and the only way to reset it was to disconnect the mains power lead and then reconnect.

I was checking out my Truma boiler with a multimeter - it dumped the water and wouldn't reset until I had done both the above.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

- If I had any wires trailing, they would have gone round his neck long since........ - However, I forgot to mention that I took a handheld magnifying glass with a light on it with me (£2 from cheapie shop) I found it hard to see if the things were blown - too small. I would love you to find it too - one to the girls!!!!!!!!! - H x


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Tass

I can associate with your husband.. I would feel the same way. Motorhomes arn't a cheap investment and when it seems like its gone horribly wrong, it does make people feel bitter.

BUT

There is something i've learnt about motorhomes... nothing is hopeless and things will always go wrong. Personally I think my motorhome keeps me busy when were away... other wise I may sit down and relax, and that would be awful... :lol:

Get hunting for the trip or fuses... its bound to be due to overload. Most motorhome 12v sockets are not rated that highly and modern LCD 12v tv's can use up to 75 watts. Add to that a satellite receiver and its quite probable that you've overloaded that socket.

My advice once you've fixed it... get some 17.5 amp 12v cable and run a fused line directly from the leisure batteries to your tv cupboard, stick a cigar socket multi plug thingy on the end and your in business. I found a multi cigar plug thingy that had a battery indicator, one 10 amp socket and 3 lower amperage ones.

This is the one I bought:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-RING-QUAD...ryZ15329QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Its all metal components inside, I took the old cable off and soldered my 17.5 amp cable from the batteries directly to it (via a switch first). There are cheaper ones about, but they are flimsy.


----------



## 107454 (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks snelly, jock, helena and all others.

Snelly, that is just what I wanted to hear that nothing is hopeless and things will go wrong. Off out there now to see if I can locate circuit breaker, fuses etc., I do need to know, I do intend going away without my husband so I can't always rely on him.

I will post with outcome, hopefully a successful one, thanks again

regards tass

ps wonderful site glad I found it.


----------



## 107209 (Sep 24, 2007)

Did you put that the boiler lost all its water?

This may be when there's been a cold snap and the dump valve kicks in. This is to protect the unit from freezing and should kick in at a few degrees. Mine kicks in at about 7 or 8 so I use a manual override (clothes peg) and make sure it's empty when it gets really cold.

Just a thought anyway.


----------



## 107454 (Oct 4, 2007)

Me again,

outside looking for fuse box, have found two so far, both under the dashboard in the cab. Still looking for circuit breaker or any other fuse box, manual worse than useless, no mention at all of 786f I have seen this as a problem for others was given 2002 manual with my MH.

Help would be appreciated from any Rapido owner out there, * Failing that, off to the nearest MH dealer, they are expecting me, I don't think I stand a hope in hell of finding the problem, wish me luck,

regards Tass*


----------



## Eamonn (Feb 19, 2007)

Hi Tass


Don't have the same make or model as you but 

My fuses are behind the driver seat and I have a trip switch on the inside of the van right where the AC mains plugs in.......different sides of the van

Just shows that the stuff could be anywhere

On the other hand, rather than going to dealer, just ring them......they should give you a couple of pointers over the phone and will cost you nothing


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Hope you get to the bottom of it.

Your out of free posts now... its maybe worth subscribing... only a tenner!


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

As you are out of posts and as a nonsubscriber I've pm'd rapido on your behalf as he has I think an identical van. He hasn't been on the site for a little while but he's a frequent poster.


----------



## 103932 (Apr 16, 2007)

Hi Tass I have a 2005 786F rapido same as yours, you will find the habitation fuses under the fixed bed, they are mounted on your right as you look in complete with mains consumer unit ect. hope this helps

David


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Well after all this help I hope Tass subscribes even just to say thanks.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

126cab said:


> Hi Tass I have a 2005 786F rapido same as yours, you will find the habitation fuses under the fixed bed, they are mounted on your right as you look in complete with mains consumer unit ect. hope this helps
> 
> David


Hi again Tass,

I am no gambler, but I'd readily have a tenner on this being the seat of your problem.

Well done Dave, for the info.

Jock.


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

I hope the poor lass hasn't blown herself up! - How are we ever gonna know? I want to hear how it ends!!!!! nfire: 

C'mon Tass - hand in pocket for a tenner - I can envisage all sorts of nuclear adventures for the future!!!
- Helena x


----------

